# Has anyone else heard of or tried Vodder?



## L_ouise

Hiya 

I read a link that someone posted about the top ways to prepare your body for IVF, most of which were too late for me to impliment now  

Anyway! There was a alternative therapy technique suggested called Vodder by where your lymph nodes and liver are detoxed which is supposed to help your body process the drugs used in IVF.

I was just wondering if anyone had any further information - there seems to be only one or two therapists per county.

Thanks


----------

